# Grousing



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

You just have to feel sorry for the guys that went duck hunting. Bluebird day all around.  The boys were ready to rock and roll so we loaded for a quick trip west.

First, they had to check the buckeye tree for squirrels. This is very important in doggy minds.









The weather was perfect, the ground was open, it felt like you could walk forever. And somebody else probably could have.









The boys got birdy on the edge of an alfalfa field where it merged into tall grass. I was coming up and smelled a skunk so stopped. Shouldn't have done that as Duke had a grouse pointed.









He who hesitates is lost and that bird went out high and fast just out of range. Walked up another 50 yds and Sam and Duke locked up again. 









The flush came up nice, knocked down a left and a right, the dogs ran into each other, grouse still flushing, gun empty, trying to mark the down birds, trying to keep an eye on escapees......fast action. Two in the bag and everybody is hot so time for a swim.









After a rest we made a mile loop hoping to put up some from the first flushed covey. No luck though. As I was crossing a sectionline I slung my gun on my right shoulder and had a water bottle in my left hand, when a grouse came up 20 yds in front. Try to untangle that. :rollin:

So we ended the day with 2 and some good memories. Which is really what makes it worthwhile.


----------



## Rajun Cajun (Sep 5, 2010)

Sounds like a nice day, beautiful country.


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

Looks like you had a great time. I like your PE, very good photos! I was able to get out Friday out west after I was finished working on a pipeline. I had a very good hunt. Went out yesterday afternoon and also did very well around home. I might go out again today. Not sure though.


----------



## Britman (Dec 18, 2002)

Great pics Dick, Dog and I went out this am for a short hunt....ran into the mother load, saw 50 plus birds on the first walk got some nice points, wish the wind would have been better we ended up spooking a lot, oh well, only bagged one....I think my darn shotgun barrel got bent during the off season. I'm on a bad streak of late.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Great story - thanks for sharing...


----------

